# Amare needs a nickname!



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't believe he has a nickname yet. So, lets make one. Heres my three favs for his nickname.


Mr. Incredible
Jamster
The Posterizer


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> I don't believe he has a nickname yet. So, lets make one. Heres my three favs for his nickname.
> 
> 
> Mr. Incredible
> ...


He does have a nickname. It's STAT (which means Standing Tall And Talented).


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah but thats a *EDITED nickname. He needs a real one.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I think STAT's a nice nickname. I love what it stands for and I think he has it tatted up on his arm. But it really isn't a nickname that announcers will say after Amare makes a nice play.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

He doesn't need a nickname. His name is already distinctive enough.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

STAT works for me.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I still like "The Posterizer" hes always puting someone on a poster.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I like STAT as well.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yea STAT is his nickname and I believe he has it tattooed on his bicep too.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

STAT is just fine.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

STAT is the best.


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

i like STAT it has a story behind it. it like has meaning!!!!


----------



## vancouvergrizzlies (Aug 9, 2005)

STAT is one of my favourite nicknames out of any nickname of any player in the NBA.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Big Amare


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Pejavlade said:


> Big Amare



:rotf:


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

I always thought Amare was his nickname, but it seems that's his real name.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Some players don't need nicknames, like Kobe, Shaq, Dirk, or Zo. As far as I know, there's only one player called Amare in the league. You only need a nickname if your name isn't distinctive, like Chris, Tracy, Jermaine, Tim, and Kevin.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

WTChan said:


> Some players don't need nicknames, like Kobe, Shaq, Dirk, or Zo. As far as I know, there's only one player called Amare in the league. You only need a nickname if your name isn't distinctive, like Chris, Tracy, Jermaine, Tim, and Kevin.


Shaq has a nickname. "Shaq" is one, "The Diesel", "The Big Aristotle"


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Dirks is "Disco Dirk"

Kobes is "KB8"

Zos is "Zo" lol


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

His name is Amare. A nickname isn't needed that badly. 

Also, KB8 is an awful nick name. Initials and a number are bad.



Pejavlade said:


> Big Amare


That would be a good nickname, though.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Big Amare? lame. LAME!


----------

